# I dont trust my fiancee at all, considering leaving.



## BlazingBlackness (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi guys, new here. Did not have anywhere else to talk and after browsing a bit, I found a lot of yall's words of advice very helpful.

My boyfriend and I have been together almost four years and we have a two year old son together. When I entered the relationship, I had just left another LT relationship of six years. I know, not healthy. It was meant to be a rebound but we grew fond of each other. And I have known him and his family since I was very young.

I have never fully trusted him, he is a bit of a BS'er. And he has always been a bit flirty with other women, but dumb me has just taken that as him.

Problem is, I found him talking very inappropriately to some ex-girlfriends on FaceBook. Telling one that we were no longer together and the other that he "misses the way she tastes". I also saw that he had joined a dating site. He did all this within a few days. 

I ended the relationship that day. We stayed separated for three days, I had no where to go in town, was waiting for my mom to come get me. I started to think that I should give him a second chance and that I did. Thing is I cant get over it. It has been about 2 1/2 weeks and I check his FaceBook everyday. And found something else. The other day I saw a msg from someone he used to 'mess' around saying "I wish you were here". When I went to look at it later, he had deleted it. Just that msg.....none of the other. 

I dont think he is done and I am thinking about leaving for good. Am I not thinking straight about this?


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

You know what you need to do hon!
Heartbreaking as it is, you need to move on. 
If he is doing this to you now, then he has no respect for you and your relationship and it will only lead to further heartache down the line.
Be strong and do what you need to do for you and your child. You deserve better.
Good luck x


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

You were right to leave. Your fiancé is a snake, he'll do this again whether your married or not. You'd be very smart to break of the relationship now then spend all that money in divorce later. 

I've been through this, I thought my ex h would change once we married. He didn't, he's a serial cheater and proud of it. Your bf sounds like he's already cheated also and will continue to do so. Not a good environment for kids to grow up in at all. Good luck!

I remarried and I've never been happier! I have a fabulous husband who is true to me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

